# some real good shit...



## hustlers7Ambition (Aug 25, 2007)

my favorite tunes to listen to during a blunt sesh is matisyahu. im tellin you this guy is the shit. listen to close my eyes and tell me u dont like it

also the doors are amazing. try peace frogs


----------



## closet.cult (Sep 4, 2007)

hustlers; I just wanted to thank you for the heads up on this guy. i d/l some stuff and he can freakin' rock with a reggie/rock/rap/beatbox thing with a jewish faith twist.

i've been looking for a new sound to blaze to and this dude is the shiz.

peace


----------



## Plato Is Boring (Sep 4, 2007)

*Blood in the streets in the town of New Haven
Blood stains the roofs and the palm trees of Venice
Blood in my love in the terrible summer*


----------



## hustlers7Ambition (Sep 5, 2007)

word up.


----------

